# game crashes - AMD HD 6850



## ankurhotnot (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a Sapphire hd6850 gpu.. while playing games smtimes ati driver stops working and game carshes plz tel d remedy


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Update the drivers.Can you post your entire config?


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

core i-5 760, 400 watt smps (cool master) , ddr-3 2 gb ram.... 320 gb hdd 7200 rpm


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Change your psu. I guess its cm extreme. That could be the problem.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

I was thinking the same thing.But the system would shut down or restart.But here only the game crashes.

Oh I checked on guru3d.It might be 1 of the reasons.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> Change your psu. I guess its cm extreme. That could be the problem.



if psu could be d prob den pc wont start right?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankurhotnot said:


> if psu could be d prob den pc wont start right?



looks like driver problem. if PSU is having problem, driver crashing error shouldn't be coming. instead the PC will shut down/restart or you'll get BSOD in middle of game.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

guru3d also mentions that one of the effects of bad PSU can be crashing of the game.
But yeah it wouldn't hurt the guy to update his drivers.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankurhotnot said:


> i have a Sapphire hd6850 gpu.. while playing games smtimes ati driver stops working and game carshes plz tel d remedy


1.Download and install this: Phyxion.net | Driver Sweeper 2.8.0 | Driver Sweeper | Driver Sweeper
2.First uninstall all drivers from control panel(ati catalyst install manager->express uninstall all ati software).
3.Reboot in safe mode.
4.Run that tool and select ati and clean everything.
5.Reboot in normal mode.
6.Install this driver set: AMD Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix

This is currently the best drivers for any ati card, also many users in forums(steam) are experiencing various issues with 10.11 and 10.12 drivers(I had my first ever BSOD with 10.12 drivers, when my monitor went to sleep, happened repeatedly, many users are also getting this issue with 10.11), so use 10.10e, this should fix everything. I'm also using 10.10e.

PS: After installing 10.10e you should open CCC and select restore all default from options first.
Also note this driver disables opencl(not opengl), this is mainly used by developers so you should have no issues with game, 

If this does not fix it then just get a new PSU(corsair 450VX, or gigabyte superb 550w should do it), your current SMPS looks underpowered but again I've seen worst setups, even if your issue is fixed its recommended to get new psu in future as weak psus can damage your pc.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

That 400w cm psu is not at all recommended for a 6850. Op should change it first.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Yes psu is so vital ...for power hungry gfx cards.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Thank u all for ur suggestion ...bt wat m finding a little weird is dat only 1 game crashes while playing ... n smtimes i gt bsod 2...........

the smps i hav is dis..plz chk the specification n tel whether d psu is d bottleneck

Elite Power 400W - Cooler Master


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Change the PSU for longevity of your system!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

usually, 

game crash = driver.
BSOD = processor/ram/graphics card receiving way less power (underolting or bad PSU)


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

BSOD = Windows.

Try doing what tkin said.


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

@ ankurhotnot
download furmak and run it at max settings.
it will draw maximum gpu power.
download prime95. run it. it will maximally tax your cpu.
if in either of these tests, your pc BSOD's problem is probably with psu.
else check windows/drivers/game file.




> BSOD = Windows.


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankurhotnot said:


> i have a Sapphire hd6850 gpu.. while playing games smtimes ati driver stops working and game carshes plz tel d remedy



Do what Mr. Tkin has suggested. If the problem persists, post the last three BSOD dumps on a shared location.



clear_lot said:


> @ ankurhotnot
> download furmak and run it at max settings.
> it will draw maximum gpu power.
> download prime95. run it. it will maximally tax your cpu.
> ...




Please, lets keep this user away from Furmark. Really bad way to check a system which in unstable. Heck, might even cause more damage.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

which smps to go for? 550 or 450 or 460 watt .......which 1?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

corsair vx 550 should be the safest bet.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*

Like *vickybat* said VX550 is the safest option but if you are on a tight budget you can opt for Gigabyte Superb 460W or VX450.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



vickybat said:


> That 400w cm psu is not at all recommended for a 6850. Op should change it first.





ssb1551 said:


> guru3d also mentions that one of the effects of bad PSU can be crashing of the game.
> But yeah it wouldn't hurt the guy to update his drivers.





vickybat said:


> Change your psu. I guess its cm extreme. That could be the problem.





amartya87 said:


> Yes psu is so vital ...for power hungry gfx cards.





ssb1551 said:


> Change the PSU for longevity of your system!!





ankurhotnot said:


> which smps to go for? 550 or 450 or 460 watt .......which 1?





vickybat said:


> corsair vx 550 should be the safest bet.





ssb1551 said:


> Like *vickybat* said VX550 is the safest option but if you are on a tight budget you can opt for Gigabyte Superb 460W or VX450.



But FIRST and the foremost, *ankurhothot* should try and solve the problem at the software level before going for a purchase.  You just can't suggest someone to go out and make a PSU purchase just like that.  (that PSU isn't good enough, I agree on that but it is the later stage)

*@ankurhothot*
Have you tried installing the latest AMD driver? Refer to *tkin's post #9* for instructions.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah thats true but op has to change that psu because its kind of underpowered for a 6850.

What do you say *ico*?


----------



## clear_lot (Jan 3, 2011)

> Please, lets keep this user away from Furmark. Really bad way to check a system which in unstable. Heck, might even cause more damage.



then how can he check if the psu is underpowered or not?

instead of straightaway telling him to buy a PSU, atleast ensure that it is faulty/underpowered.
without putting load on the components, how can he check?

atleast suggest him to run prime95.
that will put 100% stress on cpu.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> yeah thats true but op has to change that psu because its kind of underpowered for a 6850.
> 
> What do you say *ico*?


Underpowered yes. I mentioned in my post but first let him see whether it is a driver issue or not.


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> then how can he check if the psu is underpowered or not?
> 
> instead of straightaway telling him to buy a PSU, atleast ensure that it is faulty/underpowered.
> without putting load on the components, how can he check?
> ...



*Clear_lot*, this post of yours really does not make sense at all. I am not sure what you were replying too, or are unaware of what Furmark is and what is the situation of the OP here. His 400W PSU is more than enough to power the rig. There is no way we can ascertain at this point that this is a PSU issue. First and foremost we have to check out the software and hardware placement diagnostics. He clearly mentioned in his first post that his drivers goes off, and the system restarts. Since when did driver restart happen due to faulty hardware...? Also he has mentioned that only ONE game crashes. Has any arch-angel here asked WHICH game is that..? All of you who are recommending a new PSU, suppose the OP changes the PSU buys more expensive equipment and the issue still persists....then..? Who will compensate him. I think he can rightly ask for us to return him the money, since we recommended a new PSU.   It is extremely easy to come in here, and recommend a hardware change, and not really see the problem. Problem killing does not equal problem solving.

Regarding Furmark. This tool is not used to check if a PSU can supply enough power or not. At least not at the stage/situation the OP is at. It is a OC check tool. If you had read this thread correctly you would have realized that not even games are running correctly on his system. How do you expect Furmark to. Games use/stress the CPU/GPU. Furmark does this to a level roughly 12-15% greater. It DOES NOT represent a gaming situation, nor is it a test of the same. What you are suggesting seems like, "if a horse is not capable of running a 10 mile race, WHY NOT test him on a 25 mile race. If he fails there,then we can for sure say, the horse cannot run 10 miles." Absolutely no logic or sense has been applied. 

Prime95 is a similar system stability testing tool. This system is not stable, so no use trying a more burn out tool. Its quite pointless.

There can be these reasons for the game crash/BSOD:
1. OS
2. RAM placement.
3. Faulty RAM.
4. Bad connectors.
5. Driver problem.
6. Game bug.
7. Game installation.
8. DirectX libraries.
9. Missing code libraries.
10. PSU.

See where I listed PSU, that is the last thing which should be checked. Hope this clears it out for you all, who are recommending of-the-bat suggestions which hardly add content to this thread.

OP, you have to help us out too. I asked for BSOD dumps..? Which games(s) are causing this issue. Does it happen on normal use...? Can you reseat all your components..? What are temperatures like..? Help us to help you.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



ankurhotnot said:


> Thank u all for ur suggestion ...bt wat m finding a little weird is dat only 1 game crashes while playing ... n smtimes i gt bsod 2...........
> 
> the smps i hav is dis..plz chk the specification n tel whether d psu is d bottleneck
> 
> Elite Power 400W - Cooler Master



only 1 game crashes while ur system is workin properly under normal condition this might be that there's some problem with that game try patch for that game i had problem with GTA 4 but i installed a patch it started workin properly
if BSOD is comin then u r having some hardware proble also PSU of 400 w is insufficient for ur system i think so so upgrade ur PSU to 550W branded model
also a bit off topic i saw a article where in u can flash the bios of 6850 to make it work as 6870 as the underlying architecture of both are same


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> *Clear_lot*, this post of yours really does not make sense at all. I am not sure what you were replying too, or are unaware of what Furmark is and what is the situation of the OP here. His 400W PSU is more than enough to power the rig. There is no way we can ascertain at this point that this is a PSU issue. First and foremost we have to check out the software and hardware placement diagnostics. He clearly mentioned in his first post that his drivers goes off, and the system restarts. Since when did driver restart happen due to faulty hardware...? Also he has mentioned that only ONE game crashes. Has any arch-angel here asked WHICH game is that..? All of you who are recommending a new PSU, suppose the OP changes the PSU buys more expensive equipment and the issue still persists....then..? Who will compensate him. I think he can rightly ask for us to return him the money, since we recommended a new PSU.   It is extremely easy to come in here, and recommend a hardware change, and not really see the problem. Problem killing does not equal problem solving.
> 
> Regarding Furmark. This tool is not used to check if a PSU can supply enough power or not. At least not at the stage/situation the OP is at. It is a OC check tool. If you had read this thread correctly you would have realized that not even games are running correctly on his system. How do you expect Furmark to. Games use/stress the CPU/GPU. Furmark does this to a level roughly 12-15% greater. It DOES NOT represent a gaming situation, nor is it a test of the same. What you are suggesting seems like, "if a horse is not capable of running a 10 mile race, WHY NOT test him on a 25 mile race. If he fails there,then we can for sure say, the horse cannot run 10 miles." Absolutely no logic or sense has been applied.
> 
> ...





i opened the dump files using blue screen view and i gt des readings..


bod 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

bod | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

n system dosent gt a bsod error or display driver not working error under normal use... only while playing heavy graphic intensive game = COD -black ops



ankurhotnot said:


> i opened the dump files using blue screen view and i gt des readings..
> 
> 
> bod 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...



des are d dump files

Download bsod.rar for free on uploading.com



ico said:


> But FIRST and the foremost, *ankurhothot* should try and solve the problem at the software level before going for a purchase.  You just can't suggest someone to go out and make a PSU purchase just like that.  (that PSU isn't good enough, I agree on that but it is the later stage)
> 
> *@ankurhothot*
> Have you tried installing the latest AMD driver? Refer to *tkin's post #9* for instructions.



i didnt tried out the 10.10e drivers yet... have 10.12 drivers.... will try out and tel u


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like driver issues, follow my post above and replace your drivers, do it already.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 4, 2011)

ru sure its not due to power supply?


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> ru sure its not due to power supply?


It might be, but do what *tkin* has said first. There is a proper way of troubleshooting a problem.  (PSU upgrade is recommended, but like I said in the end)


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 4, 2011)

atikmpag.sys is causing problem n bcz of dis driver m geting bsod error........

i chkd d net and many user r facing bsod bcz of dis driver.......... 

ny ati gpu user faced dis problem?


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2011)

Am working on the BSOD dumps.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> atikmpag.sys is causing problem n bcz of dis driver m geting bsod error........
> 
> i chkd d net and many user r facing bsod bcz of dis driver..........
> 
> ny ati gpu user faced dis problem?


I did, as I said, I switched to catalyst 10.10e, you should too.



ankurhotnot said:


> ru sure its not due to power supply?


Would you rather buy a 3.5k psu and find out that issue was driver related or rather change the driver and fix the issue and then get new psu later as your budget suits you????


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> I did, as I said, I switched to catalyst 10.10e, you should too.
> 
> 
> Would you rather buy a 3.5k psu and find out that issue was driver related or rather change the driver and fix the issue and then get new psu later as your budget suits you????



since dis issue is faced by mst user using ati gpu i would apply d 10.10e driver n get a new psu later


----------



## Joker (Jan 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> Would you rather buy a 3.5k psu and find out that issue was driver related or rather change the driver and fix the issue and then get new psu later as your budget suits you????


+1000



ankurhotnot said:


> atikmpag.sys is causing problem n bcz of dis driver m geting bsod error........
> 
> I chkd d net and many user r facing bsod bcz of dis driver..........
> 
> Ny ati gpu user faced dis problem?


no sms  language here.



ankurhotnot said:


> since dis issue is faced by mst user using ati gpu i would apply d 10.10e driver n get a new psu later


Do this:


tkin said:


> 1.Download and install this: Phyxion.net | Driver Sweeper 2.8.0 | Driver Sweeper | Driver Sweeper
> 2.First uninstall all drivers from control panel(ati catalyst install manager->express uninstall all ati software).
> 3.Reboot in safe mode.
> 4.Run that tool and select ati and clean everything.
> ...


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2011)

MS kernel symbol portal is down. Will only post back in the evening regarding the status. Till then use the Driver Sweeper method as above to clean out all drive remnants and install.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 4, 2011)

k thank you all for your help.... let me try out driver sweep method...

@ asingh... plz tel me by eve n thanx for d help


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> MS kernel symbol portal is down. Will only post back in the evening regarding the status. Till then use the Driver Sweeper method as above to clean out all drive remnants and install.


Yeah, the damn server is not responding, can't debug anything, is there any complete symbol set available in torrents or from microsoft that I can download to use in offline mode??


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 4, 2011)

Download Windows Symbol Packages


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> Download Windows Symbol Packages


Thanks, damn 350mb, nice to have torrents.


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2011)

^^
Would rather not use the dump symbol package. Might be out dated. Better to pick it dynamically when the .dmp is being analyzed on the WinDebug upfront.

*Tkin sir*, if you use this dump extract then let me know what you get, since you too can analyze the output. Else just PM me the results [copy paste the !analyze output in notepad for all the analysis and delimit using long astreix] can go over them and we can post the analysis for the problematic user.

Thanks.


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Would rather not use the dump symbol package. Might be out dated. Better to pick it dynamically when the .dmp is being analyzed on the WinDebug upfront.
> 
> *Tkin sir*, if you use this dump extract then let me know what you get, since you too can analyze the output. Else just PM me the results [copy paste the !analyze output in notepad for all the analysis and delimit using long astreix] can go over them and we can post the analysis for the problematic user.
> ...


I cannot analyze the dumps, I don't have much experience with debuggers, I'm self taught, anyway my debugger halts, This is the report:



> Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
> Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> 
> ...



Using !sym noisy gets me this:


> Loading Dump File [C:\Users\tkin\Desktop\bsod\New folder (2)\122210-28563-01.dmp]
> Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available
> 
> Mini Kernel Dump does not have thread information
> ...


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
Thanks, but we need more than that. Let me try later on tonight.


----------



## vishalg (Jan 5, 2011)

i guess using the latest catalyst 10.12 drivers for the 6850 is not an issue as i am myself using them on my asus eah 6850. the drivers that came with the card were really awful

you can do this-

asacpi.sys 2005 version A huge cause of bsods

The 2005 version of this driver is a known BSOD cause.
Please visit this link: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support- download_item_mkt
Scroll down to the Utilities category, then scroll down to the "ATK0110 driver for WindowsXP/Vista/Windows 7 32&64-bit"
Download and install it.
Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers to check and make sure that the ASACPI.sys file is date stamped from 2009 or 2010 (NOT 2005)

i am not an expert but no harm in trying this as this resolved my BSODs


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2011)

Not able to get dump analysis. Will try again.


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

vishalg said:


> i guess using the latest catalyst 10.12 drivers for the 6850 is not an issue as i am myself using them on my asus eah 6850. the drivers that came with the card were really awful
> 
> you can do this-
> 
> ...


Well, my system never crashed due to asacpi.sys, that's because I don't use any of those ASUS softwares(not a single one), so no crash, never a BSOD, just got 2 because of 10.12 drivers.


----------



## vishalg (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
well he may be having asacpi.sys on his system, whats the harm in checking

i am playing games like MoH, CoD BO, BF BC2 and NFS HP on my system with 10.12 with no issues what so ever, maybe 58xx series have problems with 10.12, who knows

i shared my exp. with my 6850 thats all


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2011)

vishalg said:


> ^^
> well he may be having asacpi.sys on his system, whats the harm in checking
> 
> i am playing games like MoH, CoD BO, BF BC2 and NFS HP on my system with 10.12 with no issues what so ever, maybe 58xx series have problems with 10.12, who knows
> ...


Opinions are always welcome.
Your link is not working, so here's the proper links to the ASACPI drivers:
32Bit: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Acpi.zip
64Bit: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Acpi64.zip

Just if this(asacpi.dll) does not work out:
His BSOD log directs to ati driver files, not asacpi.sys, also note that file is only used by ASUS utilities, ms has its own ACPI.sys driver file and uses it during sleep/hibernate/t states, but ASUS EPU tool/configure tool etc uses that file.

Also check this: catalyst 10.12 bsod - Google Search

And this: catalyst 10.11 bsod - Google Search

Lots of people are having issues with 10.12, and 10.11-12, this is not totally related to gaming but mostly related to dwm.exe failing when monitor goes to sleep(happened to me twice, same issue, same dump files), updating the amd drivers takes minutes, his problem(worst case) may be due to faulty gpu as my first HD5850 was, or at best driver bug, SMPS also looks like a culprit(if not now, then soon to be)


----------



## asingh (Jan 7, 2011)

Looked at the dumps using "Blue Screen View". They are all pointing to the ATI driver faulting.

OP, should clean out using Drive Sweeper PRO, and install 10.5a. Quite stable.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 7, 2011)

wel.........its quite odd that my most games nvr crashes bt few of dem does causing bsod smtimes....... i played crysis at max detail gpu load 100% temp 54 celius...... i ran 3d mark vantage ...no bsod...... gta 4 full gpu load for 4 hours no bsod......... i think its driver issue right? if psu could be d culprit then d system mst hav restarted for all games right?



vishalg said:


> i guess using the latest catalyst 10.12 drivers for the 6850 is not an issue as i am myself using them on my asus eah 6850. the drivers that came with the card were really awful
> 
> you can do this-
> 
> ...



mine is of Sapphire company no asus hardware


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

well, have you done what *tkin* said in his post #9?


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> Looked at the dumps using "Blue Screen View". They are all pointing to the ATI driver faulting.
> 
> OP, should clean out using Drive Sweeper PRO, and install 10.5a. Quite stable.


10.9e is the best right now and supports HD6850, 10.5a has no support for HD6850.



ankurhotnot said:


> wel.........its quite odd that my most games nvr crashes bt few of dem does causing bsod smtimes....... i played crysis at max detail gpu load 100% temp 54 celius...... i ran 3d mark vantage ...no bsod...... gta 4 full gpu load for 4 hours no bsod......... i think its driver issue right? if psu could be d culprit then d system mst hav restarted for all games right?
> 
> 
> 
> mine is of Sapphire company no asus hardware


He is referring to the motherboards, asus motherboards uses this device to engage special energy saving features, you just update the graphics drivers like I said.


----------



## Fallout90 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi, I found this thread on google  having exacly the same problem so i dont think its hijaking the thread too much. 

Basicly my display drivers would sometimes crash, and now they do it a lot, sometimes i can play games and sometimes they will just constantly crash and cause the game to crash aswell.

The rest of my system is

Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 250
Mainboard: ASUS m4n68T
Memory: Kingston HyperX 4GB
Soundcard:
PSU: Akasa 550W Dual 12V Rail 

Ive tried the solution tkin posted earlier in the thread and i think ive uninstalled and reinstalled my drivers atleast 3 times now lol.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 8, 2011)

@Fallout90 amd really gonna loose its customers for sure..........


@tkin my net was down ...will download the drivers today..... n then try out your suggestion


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2011)

Fallout90 said:


> Hi, I found this thread on google  having exacly the same problem so i dont think its hijaking the thread too much.
> 
> Basicly my display drivers would sometimes crash, and now they do it a lot, sometimes i can play games and sometimes they will just constantly crash and cause the game to crash aswell.
> 
> ...


And you have a graphics card?? Amd?? and its either hd5xxx or hd6xxx series??


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 8, 2011)

Agent 001 alwayz recommend Corsair Vx450 for system having upper mid range gpu...... Its a 450 watt PSU. N its recommended for gpu whoes requirement are abv 550 or 600 watt. .... its nt dat powerful n den also recommended?


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> Agent 001 alwayz recommend Corsair Vx450 for system having upper mid range gpu...... Its a 450 watt PSU. N its recommended for gpu whoes requirement are abv 550 or 600 watt. .... its nt dat powerful n den also recommended?


The smps requirements for gpus that are given are a lot more than it actually requires, what you need to see is the current(amp) supplied by smps on 12v rail matches or exceeds that of the requirements of GPU, also make sure smps have good build quality like corsair and unlike local smps or cooler master extreme series, just use this tool: 
Antec Power Supply Calculator

Here, i7980x, GTX480SLI, 4hdds and almost everything maxed with water cooling kit draws 1135w, so you can see how overrated smps requirements are.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 8, 2011)

my smps ie cool master 400 elite has +12v1 rail 16 Amp and +12 V2 rail 16 amp..........

is dis not enough?

n cool master PSU's are not good?


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> its nt dat powerful n den also recommended?


Actually Corsair VX450 IS that powerful. A quality PSU from a good company. They could have easily labeled it a 500+ w PSU. And it is 80+ efficient too.

Most of Cooler Master PSUs are as bad as local 750w PSUs which we get for Rs.600.


----------



## Fallout90 (Jan 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> And you have a graphics card?? Amd?? and its either hd5xxx or hd6xxx series??



the same card HD 6850


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 8, 2011)

ohhhhh i thought cool master is a gud compay..........


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> ohhhhh i thought cool master is a gud compay..........


In terms of PSUs, they are not. In other products, yes.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2011)

ico said:


> In terms of PSUs, they *are* not. In other products, yes.



they were good. now thats just a fact.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 8, 2011)

They are stiill good...Only the extreme series was bad...It's Bad to say that their whole line up is bad because of some products...Though it's not the best in the market...you can go for a CM PSU only if it's listed at least 80% Bronze and if it's the real power series(I guess!)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2011)

their PSU should only be considered if you run out of options & not want to risk your system getting a local PSU. but yes, their Gold series PSU are really good. but in the mainstream section, theres far better & economical options.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: All Graphics Cards related queries here.*



tkin said:


> 1.Download and install this: Phyxion.net | Driver Sweeper 2.8.0 | Driver Sweeper | Driver Sweeper
> 2.First uninstall all drivers from control panel(ati catalyst install manager->express uninstall all ati software).
> 3.Reboot in safe mode.
> 4.Run that tool and select ati and clean everything.
> ...



well i installed 10.10e driver and ran cod:black ops ... the game ran properly till the end of second level at which the game again crashed ...again atimpag.sys was d problem.. then i checked the net and saw many ati user facing problem with cod:Black ops and there game to crashed where mine is crashing... can you try this game in your system?


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 9, 2011)

cod:black ops again crashed at the end of second level . I am using 10.10e drivers. I searched the net and found many ati user's r facing this problem... any ati hd 68xx series user facing this problem?

is FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply a good psu for amd 6850 gpu?


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> cod:black ops again crashed at the end of second level . I am using 10.10e drivers. I searched the net and found many ati user's r facing this problem... any ati hd 68xx series user facing this problem?
> 
> is FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply a good psu for amd 6850 gpu?


I finished black ops in my system, do you have to 4th Patch for black ops?? Then, in game options select Shader warming(or something like that), this increases load times significantly but makes the game run flawlessly.

PS: Any other games that were crashing previously? Try them now, Black Ops is a seriously buggy game, don't make judgments based on it.

Also update DirectX: Microsoft Download Center: Product Family Search Results
{Download the DirectX end use runtime file and start the web installer}



ankurhotnot said:


> cod:black ops again crashed at the end of second level . I am using 10.10e drivers. I searched the net and found many ati user's r facing this problem... any ati hd 68xx series user facing this problem?
> 
> is FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply a good psu for amd 6850 gpu?


If a lot of ATI users are having problems then that means you are not singled out, oh I forgot to mention that finished Black Ops with the 10.12 Preview Drivers(which started causing BSOD later) and it played really well with the 4th patch.

Anyway I'll play black ops tonight if I get time, and will post the results tomorrow evening, the 2nd level right?? I'll play that. But I did play black ops before on the 10.10(release/whql) drivers and it did not crash, it was just stuttering like a drunk.

Try playing other games, if you want to be sure about smps issue try playing Crysis and Metro 2033, these two games stress gpu maximum unlike COD games(which are light on GPU).

Also don't run any stress applications like furmark, msi afterburner as they can damage your card and your smps.

FSP saga is not good enough, try getting the Gigabyte 600w, best bet is with corsair, vx450 will give you peace of mind. Try saving up and getting that, a good smps goes a long way.


----------



## Fallout90 (Jan 9, 2011)

I seem to be fine on certain games Battlefield, Total war, Dawn of war etc. but my drivers will crash a lot on games like Mass effect 2, Pirates of the burning sea and the only thing ive noticed is that both of those games use Nvidea physx


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2011)

Fallout90 said:


> I seem to be fine on certain games Battlefield, Total war, Dawn of war etc. but my drivers will crash a lot on games like Mass effect 2, Pirates of the burning sea and the only thing ive noticed is that both of those games use Nvidea physx


Then update the physx drivers, also pirates of the burning seas?? That's not a very demanding game.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Jan 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> I finished black ops in my system, do you have to 4th Patch for black ops?? Then, in game options select Shader warming(or something like that), this increases load times significantly but makes the game run flawlessly.
> 
> PS: Any other games that were crashing previously? Try them now, Black Ops is a seriously buggy game, don't make judgments based on it.
> 
> ...





wel i played crysis at maximum setting and it nvr crashed.......
 metro 2033 ran cool no crashes........
and when i lowered the texture setting from extra to high in COD ...the game ran flawlessly........

yeh i wil save up for corsair vx450..........


----------



## Fallout90 (Jan 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Then update the physx drivers, also pirates of the burning seas?? That's not a very demanding game.



yeah i tried upgrading physx and it doesnt seem to have fixed it and yeah Pirates of the burning sea is nothing compared to games like Battlefield and Crysis (which my system has no problem running on high) which is why this problem really confuses me  sometimes i can play the games with no problem and other times my drivers crash, makes no sense at all


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 9, 2011)

Sometimes a reinstall of the game works...It was the other way around for me...I had installed Fallout New Vegas earlier and despite what everybody else had got mine never encountered crash or any prob...But then i reinstalled windows and the game and it crashes at some point or the other...
So try reinstalling...


----------



## Fallout90 (Jan 9, 2011)

K ill try that, thanks


----------



## ankurhotnot (Feb 8, 2011)

i upgraded to corsair vx 450 and system again crashed when i started Metro 2033


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Run memtest to check rams. If they pass memtest, rams are okay. Then run a hdd utility from seagate or wd to check bad sectors. Post your experience here.

Your 6850 might be faulty as well but check the above things first.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Feb 8, 2011)

k let me try des 2..


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2011)

ankurhotnot said:


> i upgraded to corsair vx 450 and system again crashed when i started Metro 2033



I hope everyone reads this thread again from post #1, and realize what we just did.


----------



## ankurhotnot (Mar 29, 2011)

wel i played metro 2033 on my pc using 8600 gt graphic card ..no problem bt the game dont work with ati 6850.

and i recently brought crysis 2.... as soon as i started the game after the developer logo the game hanged each and every time... crysis2 benchmark dosent work stating OpenAutomatePlugin.dll failed to load.... then i tried with 8600 gt and it worked.... then i applied no intro patch and game worked even on 6850.......

m realy geting sick of this .... plz tel whether my 6850 might be faulty or ati drivers seems not to be working.......( now i am not getting bsod after using vx 450 but the games like metro 2033 , cod:Black ops stil hang or crash stating ati drivers stopped working even though i am using latest drivers..) 

the pc secification are - core i-5, 2gb ddr -3 ram , 6850 gpu , corsait vx 450 , 320 gb hdd...


----------

